# Cherry blossoms



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

I am looking forward to my first cherry blossom experience in Japan / honami and all that jazz.

I would love some recommendations as to where is best in Tokyo to view the blossom, with some good backdrops etc

Many thanks!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

The granddaddy of all cherry blossom viewing spots is, of course, Ueno Park. Expect it to be very crowded.

There are cherry trees lining both sides of the Meguro River starting from around Naka-Meguro station. The area has become a somewhat artsy little neighborhood over the years so there should be plenty of places to hang out and lots of interesting shopping. A better environment for strolling than sitting.

There are a lot of trees in both Yasukuni Shrine and Shinjuku Gyoen, even though the former gets a lot of political flack. If that matters to you, just avoid the shrine and take in the trees.

Closer to home, Arai Yakushi (North of Nakano station) is a popular place for cherry blossom viewing and one where you actually stand a fair chance finding a clear area to lay out a sheet and sit for a while.

Those are my go-to favorites. Hopefully others can add to the list.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

Some good ideas! Many thanks


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

I went to Meguro in the end by the river - very nice!


----------

